# This no longer works - the dye powder formula has changed



## rafezetter (13 Feb 2015)

Edit: 2/10/15 - this technique no longer works with the newer dye pouches - it only worked with the small round tins of dye made from a different "general purpose" dye formula - which has since been discontinued. (not happy! as this was far cheaper than liberon spirit dyes about £5 for 500ml)


I've just been reminded about a method of dying wood with water based fabric dyes that allows you to use more interesting colours or to make your own, but that can have tricky side effects, so I thought I'd share this better version of it just in case some of you haven't come across it.

Before I explain it, I just want to add I've done this myself several times and can attest to it's simplicity and effectiveness.

All you need is methylated spirits and any DYLON POWDERED dye. 

The dye can be bought in small containers not much bigger than a babybel cheese wheel and in a massive range of colours, which are also mixable to get the perfect shade you are after, but it's worth remembering that like all dyes more coats = darker.

Get an empty jar of some kind and fill it with methylated spirits, then add the dye pot powder - my personal formula is 500g methylated spirits to 1 dye pot. You can mix more or less as you need.

I usually let it sit overnight to really get the full effect - it's worth noting that while the dye is designed to be used with water, it will still _mostly_ dissolve in the meths - hence why I like to leave it at least overnight.

Give it a stir / shake before use and of course do so in a well ventilated area.

The meths spirit shouldn't raise any grain, but if you are unsure, wipe the piece first with a damp cloth, then when dry sand off any nibs before using the dye.

Once fully dry it'll take a finish as normal.

The last time I did this was about 2 years ago for my shelving units I made, and I had need to add a shelf about 6 months ago, the dye I mixed up when I made the shelves was still good to use 18 months later, if anything it had "matured a bit" darker, as I said above not all of the powder will dissolve right away.

Edit: I should also mention they seem to be very colourfast too as one of the shelving units is next to a very large almost full height window and the colour looks fine - although the window is NE facing.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Feb 2015)

A picture? Please.


----------



## rafezetter (14 Feb 2015)

A picture of the units I dyed? I'll get a photo or two of the extra shelf spacer (the new one that goes between the 2 units) later today if I remember


----------



## JJ1 (14 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the tip. 

Coincidentally, just yesterday I was looking at a box makers gallery and one section was devoted to brightly coloured boxes which I thought were stunning and very inspiring. I was just wondering what options were available for colouring woods in a range of bright, bold colours. Now I know  

Is this the correct stuff ? http://www.wilko.com/fabric-dyes/dylon-hand-dye-50g-powder-pink/invt/0285874


----------



## rafezetter (11 Mar 2015)

Hi JJ1 - sorry for the very belated reply - yes that is indeed the stuff but it must be in the DRY POWDER form as the pre-made water based version won't mix with the meths.

I can't take the credit for inventing it, I saw the idea a long time ago on... believe it or not that DIY show "Changing rooms" as a way to get those bold colours not normally available.


----------



## JJ1 (11 Mar 2015)

Thanks Rafezetter.


----------

